# Score from the New England BBQ Championships



## 1chaos52 (Jul 27, 2009)

Made my annual trip to the NE BBQ Championships up at Harpoon Brewery this past weekend, and as we were preparing to head home, found some very interesting sauces and such that I decided to buy. 

All of these sauces came from a company from NJ called Ribber City. They were giving samples of the sauces and rubs and had to say that I was fairly impressed with some of them and decided to buy some. They ahd a bunch of different regional varieties and they all were at least very decent if not really good. 

The first one was a blueberry BBQ sauce. I know, some of you might think about that and think "no way", but I tell you this stuff was really good. Nice sweet flavor with a nice chipotle kick at the end. Not something I would put on my ribs or anything, but could make for some interesting dishes.

Second was called Sweet Heat, and it was nice and thick and spicy. One of the better bottled sauces I have tried.

Third was a Kentucky vinegar based sauce that is more like a marinade. It is really very tasty and I look forward to trying it on something soon.

The real gem that they had though was habnero infused honey. Think very pure sweet honey with a nice kick at the end and a lot of that habanero flavor. I am planning on using this soon as a chicken glaze or something like that, and am trying to think of other uses. Might just have to throw some into my morning tea for a real wake up call.

Anyway, the food and the beer was excellent. This is the one place that I can actually get Hawg wings, which are pork shanks. They are about the most delicious thing I have ever had, and praise to Smoking Dog BBQ for bringing these every year. I am still trying to find a way to get some for myself for smoking, but so far have been spoiled. If you have never had Harpoon's beer, give it a try sometime. It is one of my favorites.

Also send praise to the Giggling Pigs team. They have a corn rub (another purchase I made) that is out of this world and is just making a reappearance from a few years ago. 

Anyway, thought I would share. All told it was an excellent weekend and where I did not do any smoking myself, I did get some good stuff to try out for my future ones.


----------



## dexter (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the info!!!!  Sounds like you had a good time!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is their web site. http://www.ribbercity.com/


----------



## fire it up (Jul 28, 2009)

Place isn't too far away from me, near Toms River, just under a 2 hour drive.
I wonder if I can find some of their sauces in our local stores.
I know I have seen blueberry BBQ sauce from a few towns away from me that is the blueberry capitol of the US and I believe that is where it is made, in Hamilton or Hammonton, I forget which one.
Would love to find the habanero infused honey, I'll have to go out and check tomorrow.
Thanks for the tips chaos.


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Now I know that if I like these in cooking I can go and get more by ordering online. 

Threw some of that habanero honey on some chicken wings as a last second glaze last night just to try. I will definitely be doing that again. I bought two jars of the stuff, but may have to order some more now that I have tried it with something else.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like I better order some of the Habanero Honey, I love anything hot.


----------



## meatball (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting...Went to the posted link - that coffee/chipotle dry rub sounds really good too. I love Harpoon beers!


----------

